# Light Spinning Fishing / CNS?



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Does anyone here do any light tackle / lure fishing at Canaveral National Seashore?

I haven't done any surf fishing there for years, and I still have all my heavy surf equipment, but I don't have as much time to devote to schlepping it all down to the beach, setting up sand spikes, chairs, etc.

I'd like to be able to just wander up/down the beach fishing the troughs. 

Any info about tackle size and type would be appreciated!


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi, I don’t think that the beaches there are too good for that. It may work on a very calm day but usually with the steep drop off there is not easy to fish a trough. Better to bring your surf fishing equipment there.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Mark - I have had good success on whiting with a 7' MH rod and spinning reel in the first trough at CNS.
during the swimming season, ramp #1 and #2 are reserved for family beach time.
so you must go down to past #4 to get away from the crowd or way South on #1 away from the crowd.
Last Fall, I watched a Filipino woman with a light spinning outfit walk up and down the beach casting shrimp 
and cut mullet and she hammered the whiting. as with anything, it is in the skill of the angler. what may not work for one,
will be the cats meow for another. ask the bait shop what is the popular bait for the beach and go from there.
I personally get a pack of fresh dead shrimp, frozen clams, and a pack of finger mullet for cut bait to start.
frozen sand fleas is a plus to add to your arsenal if you can find them. Of course, fresh live fleas are excellent too.
you can dress any bait with a strip of "FishBites" of your choice to increase the odds in your favor.
use whatever weight is required to keep the bait in the water - I use 1 to 3oz pyramids. (depending on the conditions).
for lures - I would suggest anything that would resemble a struggling injured bait fish.

casting the surf is like bass fishing - - - constantly casting and retrieving - - - it takes patience and you will develop your own technique
to suit the conditions set before you. if you don't have the patience to put into it - then get your beach cart, umbrella, easy chair, 14' surf rods,
sand spikes, heavy weights, and soak bait........ did I mention *PATIENCE and ENDURANCE* ????

Good Luck and Tight Lines !!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*I just found the photos of my wife and her light spinning outfit at CNS last Fall.
I forget what ramp we were at - I think we were using frozen fleas, clams and fresh dead shrimp
dressed with pink shrimp FishBites. you can tell by the water that it was a fairly calm day.*

















*so there is the proof that light spinning tackle works well in the surf !!!*





.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Johnny, good to see you post again. I guess you are right. I was just thinking of lures in the trough . I have done that on the beaches on Florida west coast , just figured it was not the best for the at CNS. I too have caught nice fish in the trough with light tackle. Using one or two oz weights. 
Tight lines.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

every time we go to CNS - we try to take the minimum stuff possible.
I made the beach cart with big balloon tires and it is still a hassle up and down the steps.
a person can do quite well with modest tackle and an assortment of baits.
with all the storms this year, I don't want to waste my time with the aggravating weeds and trash
in the water. I hope it clears up in December.
plus the route that I take to Titusville is becoming more and more dangerous with the stupid traffic on SR-50.
we have been to Haulover Canal 3 or 4 times and did "okay" with some keepers of different species.
until the hermit crabs move in - then you may as well go home. (or over to the beach).

We have been going down to Sebastian Inlet regularly the past 6 months and fishing off the jetty rocks and usually bring home a few keepers.
(I personally prefer the comfort of the shade under the bridge)

this is my wife's catch from last week - using live finger mullet (for the Red) and fresh dead frozen shrimp for the trout and shepshead. all were keepers. (I got skunked totally).









and again - she only uses the simple light tackle spinning outfit. 7'MH Ugly Stik with a Battle II 4000 reel with 20# mono, 1/0 circle hook and 35# fluoro leader.



.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Mark - I have had good success on whiting with a 7' MH rod and spinning reel in the first trough at CNS.
> during the swimming season, ramp #1 and #2 are reserved for family beach time.
> so you must go down to past #4 to get away from the crowd or way South on #1 away from the crowd.
> Last Fall, I watched a Filipino woman with a light spinning outfit walk up and down the beach casting shrimp
> ...


Thanks for the info! Exactly what I was looking for,.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

She a great fisher 👍


----------

